# update roaming



## oneninja (Dec 23, 2011)

I was always told to update my roaming capabilities by dialing *228 and select option 2 but when I dial *228 and it gives me the option to choose 1 or 2 I have no dial pad. How am I supposed to use this feature


----------



## oneninja (Dec 23, 2011)

Just found a thread on another site that said not to dial *228 and that it is not needed on an late phone. But if I wanted I could pull the simcard with the battery out let it sit for a while then replace the sum card and it should reset it self to the nearest towers. Is this bad information


----------



## cdkg (Jul 1, 2011)

The information you read regarding the battery/sim pull is accurate.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dburgessme2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there a benefit to pulling the sim card? That doesn't seem like it would have been an intentional method for updating roaming capabilities.

Also, is there a chance of disabling your sim card doing this? I've heard/read that once your sim card is "killed" you have to get a new one.

Thanks!


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I was told by verizon that the nexus updates its prl every time you reboot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## huchris (Jan 17, 2012)

oneninja said:


> I was always told to update my roaming capabilities by dialing *228 and select option 2 but when I dial *228 and it gives me the option to choose 1 or 2 I have no dial pad. How am I supposed to use this feature


The PRL update works if you use *22899. I think the extra digits are a shortcut so that you don't have to key in the options. Note: The phone will only let you dial this particular number if its already in your contact list.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I read you have to remove sim while off, reboot w/o sim, it'll tell you, you need a sim, power off & replace sim. I've done it on the bionic. Not on GNex. Just sayin...

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I've seen multiple posts saying not to use the *228 or *22899 on these phones, that it can in fact damage the SIM/phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

I work for verizon. Do not push use *228 on a 4g phone. It usually fails but in the case it goes through you will fry your sim card and then you'll have to go to a store and pick up another one

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a gnex. I have 22899 programmed as a contact. Dialed it last night and it updated my PRL from 16xxx to 5xxxx (don't remember the exact numbers). In other words, yes it does update, and no, it doesn't fry the card.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

redoregon said:


> I have a gnex. I have 22899 programmed as a contact. Dialed it last night and it updated my PRL from 16xxx to 5xxxx (don't remember the exact numbers). In other words, yes it does update, and no, it doesn't fry the card.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


http://androidforums...-not-228-a.html
http://www.droidforu...-use-228-a.html
http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/verizon-us/1162-dont-do-228-a.html

if you really want an excuse to visit your closest verizon store keep doing that

*228 is an activation code on 3G- CDMA

You are holding a 4G LTE phone. These are 2 different technologies


----------



## jonfuego (Aug 27, 2011)

Interesting note to add. I have had 2 instances where my phone actually dialed *22899 on its own and ran through the activation process. The first time I ended the call manually. It redialed a few moments later though and completed activation. Didn't fry my sim, and signal is still worse than my bolt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

jonfuego said:


> Interesting note to add. I have had 2 instances where my phone actually dialed *22899 on its own and ran through the activation process. The first time I ended the call manually. It redialed a few moments later though and completed activation. Didn't fry my sim, and signal is still worse than my bolt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Mine did this on its own as well, both with my Resound and my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

kungwei said:


> http://androidforums...-not-228-a.html
> http://www.droidforu...-use-228-a.html
> http://www.galaxynexusforum.com/forum/verizon-us/1162-dont-do-228-a.html
> 
> ...


http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/devices/knowledge_base.html?id=14597

They do say to power cycle 4G DEVICES, then go on to explain the 228 process. They don't warn of any damage, which says a lot in an industry notorious for warning you not to scratch your butt too vigorously. All I know is that I've power cycled this bad boy dozens if not hundreds of times in the process of running through five or six MODs, several kernels and a few boot animations, and got no PRL updates until 22899. And the only reason I've visited the Verizon store was to buy my son's Gnex.

YMMV.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## redoregon (Jan 1, 2012)

redoregon said:


> I have a gnex. I have 22899 programmed as a contact. Dialed it last night and it updated my PRL from 16xxx to 5xxxx (don't remember the exact numbers). In other words, yes it does update, and no, it doesn't fry the card.
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


OK now things get really weird. Since this entry I've switched MODs a few times, swapped kernels... many reboots. My PRL has returned to 15098!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

DELETED. Wrong thread. Fail


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

So if I call the tech support and ask about the prl are they gonna ask me about the system? Because of being rooted things obviously aren't gonna be what they want to here. Like kernel, baseband, build #. 
I haven't had any issues switching from 3g to 4g but would like to get it on the right #. 
Can you just go buy a card or will they have to know why you want one?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Against my better judgement.... I tried the *22899. First, I tried to pull the sim and boot, then put it back in and boot, and that did nothing for my PRL. Then I tried the *22899, and that changed my PRL from 15088 to 52642. That being said, I have no idea what that changes or if it is an improvement yet. I'll have to post back in a day or two.


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

My phone runs just fine, changes from 3-4g just fine. But there is something about finding new 4g towers. I myself have been in different cities and it finds those towers also. So I really dont know how its different. 
Edit: also before doing the 22899 I would stay in 1x alot at my house. Now I have at least 1-2 bars of 3g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

New sim card is in the mail. Won't be dialing that number again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

From what I've read the 22899 is for cdma phones only . Though 4g will still work after the update, this does not help with lte. To get back to latest prl just call Verizon and they can update over the air. Just let them know the ota update upgraded to the wrong prl version. I definitely notice better hand offs with 15098 and 4g signal in areas where I was having difficulty previously.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

There is no need for *228 because of the sim card. That's why when you activate your 4G phone it does it automatically. And *228 is only neccesary once a monthm all its updating mainly are changes with extended partnership markets. Because of contractual obligations with those partnerships. So in short your prl will update in its own via a push to the sim card.

Edit: it has a lot to also do with your pricing plan. Its how your determined what services are essentially available for you to actually use.

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mcbrocker said:


> New sim card is in the mail. Won't be dialing that number again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So, what happened? 4G quit working or what? I did it and it worked, but I don't use 4g.


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> So, what happened? 4G quit working or what? I did it and it worked, but I don't use 4g.


No nothing happened. Just wanted it to be on the right thing. It was working fine. Funny thing is, after doing all that I did . Flashing back to stock, relocking the bootloader going to vz store getting it done. Went back home unlocked, rerooted and the prl is back to the 15---- number so don't know what it did.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

mcbrocker said:


> No nothing happened. Just wanted it to be on the right thing. It was working fine. Funny thing is, after doing all that I did . Flashing back to stock, relocking the bootloader going to vz store getting it done. Went back home unlocked, rerooted and the prl is back to the 15---- number so don't know what it did.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Interesting! Thanks for the reply

Swyped from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

